# make up remover



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has use make up remover on tear stains?
I use Lancome eye make up remover on Rocco's tear stains with a Q- tip.
I also use it around his mouth.
It works really well. It does make his fur a little oily but is gentle & does the trick!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great tip, will def need to try that one









Thankyou


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Great idea - I would never have thought of it. Bucky is going to the groomer's tomorrow for a bath because his "grandma and grandpa" will be arriving tomorrow evening for a visit and have never seen him. Think I will try that tip tonight and then the groomer can wash the residue out tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

ANyone that tries this please let us know how it works for you. I would so much rather use this than some of the other ideas but dont want to waste the money if it wont work most of the time.
thanks


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am very curious to see if this works too. Also, I wonder if cheaper eye makeup remover like Maybelline would work?


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

So far I have only tried the Lancome brand. It does work well. It seems to break up any eye "gunk".
Rocco also likes how it tastes when I use it around his mouth. 
The only reason I tried it was because I figured if it was safe enough for me to use on my own eyes it would be safe enough for my little guy too!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I actually used to spend a fortune on eye make-up remover and forgot it one time when we were on vacation. I could not get any so I used baby oil gel instead and it worked every bit as well. Now I use it all the time and I pay about $3 for a bottle of it. I did use this on Bucky last night and it helped me get the gunk out that seems to amass under the corner of his eye. It does leave an oily film but I imagine you could take a wet wash cloth and take care of that - I didn't bother as he was heading to the groomer.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is so bizzare, I bet no one ever even thought of using make-up remover. It makes sense that it would be gentle. Great tip.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I tried some clinique gentle eye makeup remover. It worked pretty well at getting out the gunk, but not really the stains. Definately more gentle on her hair than peroxide!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, another cool idea...oily is good..dry is bad. Someone actually told me to clean her eyes and put some vaseline under her eyes so the tears roll off and don't penetrate the hair to discolor it. Haven't gotten the hair as white as I want it yet.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> I actually used to spend a fortune on eye make-up remover and forgot it one time when we were on vacation. I could not get any so I used baby oil gel instead and it worked every bit as well. Now I use it all the time and I pay about $3 for a bottle of it. I did use this on Bucky last night and it helped me get the gunk out that seems to amass under the corner of his eye. It does leave an oily film but I imagine you could take a wet wash cloth and take care of that - I didn't bother as he was heading to the groomer.[/B]


Just be careful, that stuff burns like mess if you get it in your eyes!


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

> Just be careful, that stuff burns like mess if you get it in your eyes![/B]


The Lancome makeup remover does not burn. That is why I tried it.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I am tempted but Scrappy doesnt have eye gunk just staining. He has blocked tear ducts and as a result his tear staining makes him high maintenance. I am hesitating about surgery for a cosmetic problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you could have his tear ducts flushed out when he gets his teeth cleaned so it wouldn't be so expensive.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Very interesting idea! Thank you for sharing it with us. This IS the VERY best site on the web!!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Someone actually told me to clean her eyes and put some vaseline under her eyes so the tears roll off and don't penetrate the hair to discolor it. Haven't gotten the hair as white as I want it yet.[/B]


My vets wife told me to do that! but like you i hav'nt got it white enough yet. it's a vicious circle.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Just wondering if anyone has use make up remover on tear stains?
> I use Lancome eye make up remover on Rocco's tear stains with a Q- tip.
> I also use it around his mouth.
> It works really well. It does make his fur a little oily but is gentle & does the trick!
> ...


if any brand works, neutrogena has one (and it's not expensive at all) that it's not oily. (not that much) but don't forget to shake it. LOL
I bought because It said it wasn't oily but didn't read the instructions. and I was about to return the thing... but if you shake itr before using it's really good.

I think I'll try it on Mac tomorrow.

but are we supposed to see a difference right away or after a while?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Just wondering if anyone has use make up remover on tear stains?
> I use Lancome eye make up remover on Rocco's tear stains with a Q- tip.
> I also use it around his mouth.
> It works really well. It does make his fur a little oily but is gentle & does the trick!
> ...



<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Here is a response that a groomer sent to me when inquiring about tear stains.

"I suggest to my customers that they use baby wipes under the eyes 2-3 times a day. the "oil" in the baby wipe will coat the hair preventing the tearing from staining. After a while the brown area will grow out. Hope this helps."</span>


----------

